# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 12 ja 20 sekä 14, 15 ja 72 kilpailutus 2013

## aki

> Huomenna ratkaistaan bussiliikenteen kilpailutus Turussa, jossa on mm. Anderssonin nykyistä liikennettä pelissä, joten huominen antaa paremman kokonaiskuvan Anderssonin tilanteesta nin kaluston kuin henkilöstön suhteen.


Jokos tämän kilpailutuksen tulokset on julkistettu? Itse en ainakaan löytänyt tästä tietoa Turun Joukkoliikennetoimiston sivuilta.

----------


## Nak

> Turussa on huhujen mukaan jälleen kilpailtu ja homma tulee menemään ilmeisesti näin:
> Linja 12: Savonlinja (Uudet autot) 
> Linja 14 ja 15: Seitsikko ja Andersson (3kpl Kiinan telejä)


AB-foorumilla oli jo huhuiltu tämmöistä, paikkaansa pitävyydestä en tiedä  :Wink: 
Seuraava kommentti kuului näin:



> Mistä halvatusta nämä tiedot tulee ennen aikojaan? Eipä silti, ihan hyvä jos tosiaan noin menee.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jokos tämän kilpailutuksen tulokset on julkistettu? Itse en ainakaan löytänyt tästä tietoa Turun Joukkoliikennetoimiston sivuilta.


Turussa tuloksista tiedotetaan yleensä vain kilpailuun osallistuneita. Jos ulkopuoliset eivät saa tietoa osallistujilta, sen näkee pöytäkirjoista, kun ne julkaistaan (ja niihinkin tieto lisätään usein vasta sitten, kun tarkastettu pöytäkirja julkaistaan).




> Mistä halvatusta nämä tiedot tulee ennen aikojaan?


Turussa tarjouksen jättäneet saavat osallistua tarjousten avaustilaisuuteen ja saavat siten tiedon tuloksista etukäteen.

Yhteenliittymä Seitsikko + Andersson muuten tunnetaan nimellä V-S Bussipalvelut.

----------


## jltku

> Turussa tarjouksen jättäneet saavat osallistua tarjousten avaustilaisuuteen ja saavat siten tiedon tuloksista etukäteen.


Sen verran minulla on sisäpiirin tietoa asiasta, että tuo yllä oleva ei pidä paikkaansa. Eivät Turussakaan tarjouksen jättäneet saa osallistua tajousten avaustilaisuuteen. Mutta Turussa liikennöitsijät käyvät keskuudessaan läpi jättämänsä tarjoukset heti tarjousajan umpeuduttua, ja siten saattavat saada tietoonsa kilpailutuksen tuloksen. Ja eiköhän asia siitä sitten lähde liikkeille ennen virallisia tuloksia.

----------


## kuukanko

Pöytäkirja on nyt julkaistu, mutta hankintapäätöstä ei siellä kerrota. Pöytäkirjassa lukee "Ei julkinen asia. Salassapidon peruste: Viranomaisten toiminnan julkisuudesta annetun lain 6.1 §:n 3 kohta ja 7.2 §."

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt voittaneet liikennöitsijät näkyvät Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan seuraavan kokouksen pöytäkirjasta epäsuorasti:
_Linjojen 14 ja 15 sekä 12 ja 20 kilpailutuskokonaisuuksissa huomioitiin jo uusi tuleva tilanne ja tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa oli maininta siitä, että viranomainen hankkii liikennöitsijöiden käyttöön tarvittavat rahastuslaitteet. Näiden linjojen osalta liikennöinti alkaa kuitenkin noin 2kk ennen uuden maksu- ja informaatiojärjestelmän käyttöönottoa, jolloin täksi siirtymäajaksi tarvitaan vanhan maksujärjestelmän kanssa yhteensopivat laitteet ajoneuvoihin. Asian ratkaisemiseksi on pyydetty tarjousta Fara Oy:ltä. Lisäksi liikennöitsijöiltä (Savonlinjat ja V-S Bussipalvelut) on varmistettu heidän laitetarpeensa, joka on vähintään 11 laitetta._

----------


## kuukanko

Ja nyt varsinainen pöytäkirjakin on julkaistu. Hevosmiesten tietotoimisto oli näköjään oikeassa.

Linjoilla 14, 15 ja 72 hintataso laskee hurjasti yli 10%. Linjoilla 12 ja 20 hintataso taas nousee hieman (2,8%).

Kalustopisteiden perusteella linjoille 14, 15 ja 72 tulee kolme käytettyä Euro3-matalaa, loput kalustosta on tarjouspyynnön mukaisesti uusia Euro6:ia (3 2-akselista ja 2 teliä). Linjoille 12 ja 20 kaikki kalusto on uusia Euro6:ia (7 teliä ja 2 2-akselista).

----------


## kuukanko

Linjojen 12 ja 20 uudessa sopimuksessa nähtäneet yhdet ensimmäisistä Scania OmniExpress 320LE:istä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jaha...mistä tällainen tieto? Onko uutuudesta mitään kuvia tms vielä annettu?

----------


## Zambo

> Linjojen 12 ja 20 uudessa sopimuksessa nähtäneet yhdet ensimmäisistä Scania OmniExpress 320LE:istä.



Sittenhän Turkuun tulee paljon Scaniaa ensi vuonna:
http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2013-018698/
/

----------


## KriZuu

Onko tiedossa, mitä mallia edustavat V-S Bussipalvelun tarjoamat uutukaiset?

----------


## Nak

> Onko tiedossa, mitä mallia edustavat V-S Bussipalvelun tarjoamat uutukaiset?


Ainakin Kaivokselan Volvolla on Kelta-valkoisia 8900LE:tä

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ainakin Kaivokselan Volvolla on Kelta-valkoisia 8900LE:tä


Näin siis oikein tiistaina tuosta ohi mennessäni, että siellä oli keltaisia busseja. Olivatko telejä vai 2-akselisia, tai kenties molempia?

----------


## Nak

> Näin siis oikein tiistaina tuosta ohi mennessäni, että siellä oli keltaisia busseja. Olivatko telejä vai 2-akselisia, tai kenties molempia?


Ainakin telin näin

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Entäpä, josko ne onkin Savonlinjan Volvoja?

----------


## Nak

> Entäpä, josko ne onkin Savonlinjan Volvoja?


Ei mahdotonta. Näin niitä vain, kun menin Hämeenlinnanväylää ohitse siitä, toisaalta aiemmin tässä ketjussa SL:n sanottiin hankkineen Scaniaa. Tosin Lak teki vielä siinä välissä konkurssin  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

